# shotgun rust



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys,
me being an idiot I left my gun in my car and now there is a little bit of rust building up on it. What do you guys use to get it off? I was thinking of buying one of those big Flitzit balls that you put on the end of your drill. I have tried some gun scrubber and it takes some off but not all.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oil and 0000 steel wool should work without removing any of the blueing unless serious pitting has already started.


----------

